# Transformers



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I just saw and really enjoyed the movie. Just curious about others thoughts and opinions on the movie.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll let you know tomorrow night.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow night.


same here been a transformers fan since i heard about them and its sad to say that i already have my tickets for about a week but i hope Micheal Bay doesnt dissapoint but ive only read good reviews so far


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw it last night on a digital screen.

It's a typical Michael Bay flick. Great effects, but the dialogue stinks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Since I wasn't really expecting great dialogue......

Other then that... IMHO... FANTASTIC re-introduction of the Transformers... not only to the big screen... but to a new generation of FANS.

IMHO. It easily lived up to the hype... and the worst part of the movie... is that it ended, and we are going to have to wait at least a couple years for a 2nd one...


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Movie rocked and i am waiting for the next one and as others said dialougue was off but animation beautiful storyline was almost getting too long but in the end an awesome movie


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I was thoroughly surprised at the amount of humor in the movie. There are some hilarious scenes in the movie. Enjoyed it immensely (but do check your brain at the door!).:lol:


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

One of the many things I said:

This is going to sound awesome on my surround sound when it hits DVD!

I loved it. Wasn't really expecting alot storywise but I thought the story line was halfway decent. What had me going to see it was the graphics...WOW!

I was driving home and imagining my convertible changing on the highway and start running!

!rolling


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't look at a Pontiac Solstice the same way again....


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can't look at a Pontiac Solstice the same way again....


i know what you mean i wonder if dreamworks is going to allow additional manufacturers for the next 2 movies because GM has only so many good looking cars and i can't believe they posted the entire movie plot on wikipedia


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

Haven't seen the movie and don't know when I will, but I'll try it. If they needed to use any more car manufactures, they should start using those eastern European or Asian makes.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I seen it the other night and it is one of the best movies I have seen in a long time. I am ready for it to come out on DVD (hopefully blu ray or HD DVD) so I can watch it again.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I went Saturday night with my daughter and girlfriend.

This movie is FAR better than it had ANY right to be. It was FUNNY, the action sequences made SENSE, the actors were *on*. I can't believe how much I enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah. Felt the same way. It was a blast. My fiancé even commented a few days later:
"It's been longer than 48 hours, we can go see it again."
She loved it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm too old.

That must be it, I'm too old. (I took my son to see the original Transformers movie in the 1980's.)

I walked out of the new one after 45 minutes.


----------

